# idiots



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

some idiot is selling their pregnant bsh on pets4homes shes only got a week left to go how bloody cruel they cant take care of her now cos of work


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Perhaps you could e-mail them on the basis you may be interested - try to find out who bred the cat originally and contact them to advise them what is happening to this cat?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

theres been loads of ads like that lately. so sad.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

they have put in the advert no papers she looks like a full bsh to me but im a fairly knew cat owner so i could be wrong im sorry i looked on their shall i just come out an ask what lines shes from im clueless sorry


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

mstori said:


> theres been loads of ads like that lately. so sad.


im sorry i looked the poor girls most probally got out a mated with a random cat so now they want rid


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> im sorry i looked the poor girls most probally got out a mated with a random cat so now they want rid


there was a one the other day which was cat and newborn kittens and pregnant cat. The ad stated "lots of money to be made" I just wanted to cry


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

A friend of mine posted that advert on facebook! It's disgraceful! 
The poor girl looks like she's about to pop! 

They're just screaming for a BYB to pick her up. They even say how much you could make from the kittens when they're born!
Makes me so angry.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> A friend of mine posted that advert on facebook! It's disgraceful!
> The poor girl looks like she's about to pop!
> 
> They're just screaming for a BYB to pick her up. They even say how much you could make from the kittens when they're born!
> Makes me so angry.


ive just emailed her to ask what lines shes from to try an find out were she came from im not sure if that was the right thing to ask im a knew cat owner so havent got a clue its so sad dosent bare thinking about were she could end up


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pm me the details ill try and take her if i can


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is the sort of thing that makes us all angry and rightly so. The new owner might well find that there is no profit at all just a major loss, as I found to my cost once when I took on a pregnant queen. Lost all the kittens and had a bill for £800.

I have sent this

"If you are stuck, I will take this girl. I am a very experienced breeder (19 years experience). However in view of the risks involved, and the fact that I have no spare money, I would not be prepared to pay you until after I had rehomed the kittens. I would be willing to give you a receipt confirming that I will pay if there are 2 or more live kittens to sell at the end of the day, and I would be prepared to meet any veterinary costs that arise, also to keep and pass on receipts for any veterinary care that might be needed during the birth (eg. a caesarean which, as you must know, would more than wipe out any possible profits from the kittens). I am in Huddersfield. Please let me know if my offer is of interest."

Watch this space


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> pm me the details ill try and take her if i can


ive just sent you a pm im just of to do the school runs  x


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lizward said:


> This is the sort of thing that makes us all angry and rightly so. The new owner might well find that there is no profit at all just a major loss, as I found to my cost once when I took on a pregnant queen. Lost all the kittens and had a bill for £800.
> 
> I have sent this
> 
> ...


i hope she gets in touch with you let us no if she does


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just contacted her, however no paperwork and no blood grouping is done, Id be very worried about the kittens dying, I cant beleive she wants money for her  Ive sent her a email but I doubt she will get back to me as she also states that you can sell them for £250 each and get your money back  

thats not a cat lover or someone who cares in my eyes :nonod:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> just contacted her, however no paperwork and no blood grouping is done, Id be very worried about the kittens dying, I cant beleive she wants money for her  Ive sent her a email but I doubt she will get back to me as she also states that you can sell them for £250 each and get your money back
> 
> thats not a cat lover or someone who cares in my eyes :nonod:


Its ridiculous  Poor poor kitty. I hope someone gets her who cares. How much is she asking??


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> just contacted her, however no paperwork and no blood grouping is done, Id be very worried about the kittens dying, I cant beleive she wants money for her  Ive sent her a email but I doubt she will get back to me as she also states that you can sell them for £250 each and get your money back
> 
> thats not a cat lover or someone who cares in my eyes :nonod:


how cruel are some people i dread to think were this poor cat will end up i emailed her to see if i could find out what breeder she got her from but she hasnt replied


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Its ridiculous  Poor poor kitty. I hope someone gets her who cares. How much is she asking??


£480 for the cat


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Its ridiculous  Poor poor kitty. I hope someone gets her who cares. How much is she asking??


480 she wants for her


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> 480 she wants for her


 

:nonod:

*has no words*


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> 480 she wants for her


omg!! thats disgusting! thats a mating on purpose to make money if ever i saw one!

could no one get the address and contact rspca? dont know how pregnant she is, or even if she is, but id be worried about the stress but on her making the rsks higher


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

So trying to make money without the risks and medical costs of the birth and raising the babies. Oh and the fact they are moggie babys most likely! £250 for those, easy peasy!

So disgusting, utterly horrible.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> So trying to make money without the risks and medical costs of the birth and raising the babies. Oh and the fact they are moggie babys most likely! £250 for those, easy peasy!
> 
> So disgusting, utterly horrible.


exactly! i wouldnt give them a penny for her, or its just encouraging them to do it again


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

mstori said:


> exactly! i wouldnt give them a penny for her, or its just encouraging them to do it again


Me, I'd give up to £50 to get her out of there. Not a penny more and certainly not close to five hundred!


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be torn... I'd want to get her out of that situation so would pay quite a lot, but at the same time... I'd be giving that idiot what they want - money - and it just funds them to do it all over again, it's a vicious circle


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

just wish we could find out what breeder she got her from chances are she came from the manchester area maybe they could get her back


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> just wish we could find out what breeder she got her from chances are she came from the manchester area maybe they could get her back


she says no paperwork, which to me = someone who doesnt care as they prob do the same thing!

Ill see if she has replied to me - nope no reply


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She does say the stud is also pure blue but she isn't providing the papers. It is just about possible to imagine a scenario where the need to rehome a very pregnant cat could be genuine (though I don't think this is such a scenario) but to try to get serious money under the circumstances is another matter entirely. 

I rather doubt I will hear back. Someone with more money than sense may well be prepared to take the financial risk, after all they can breed more unregistered kittens from her can't they 

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Me, I'd give up to £50 to get her out of there. Not a penny more and certainly not close to five hundred!


I feel the same. Don't have £500 anyway 

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> She does say the stud is also pure blue but she isn't providing the papers. It is just about possible to imagine a scenario where the need to rehome a very pregnant cat could be genuine (though I don't think this is such a scenario) but to try to get serious money under the circumstances is another matter entirely.
> 
> I rather doubt I will hear back. Someone with more money than sense may well be prepared to take the financial risk, after all they can breed more unregistered kittens from her can't they
> 
> Liz


I dont think she will email me back either, Im also very worried that if I took her that the kittens will die due to blood grouping?

I asked about paperwork etc, but I dont know who shes mated to, how do we know that dad is a BSH or blue?

and to ask that much money a WEEK before shes due to give birth, the stress caould cause her problems :nonod:

couldnt she have not mated her or neutered her or sold her after she mated her if she was in such need??

but I guess that £££ come first


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lizward said:


> She does say the stud is also pure blue but she isn't providing the papers. It is just about possible to imagine a scenario where the need to rehome a very pregnant cat could be genuine (though I don't think this is such a scenario) but to try to get serious money under the circumstances is another matter entirely.
> 
> I rather doubt I will hear back. Someone with more money than sense may well be prepared to take the financial risk, after all they can breed more unregistered kittens from her can't they
> 
> Liz


i emailed her this morning an havent heard a thing i wouldnt pay that kind of money i havent got it plus i wouldnt have a clue what to do i hope to god someone with a load of money an a heart of gold takes her but i doubt it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I dont think she will email me back either, Im also very worried that if I took her that the kittens will die due to blood grouping?


I suppose the only way to have any idea on that one is if she has had litters with that stud before.



> I asked about paperwork etc, but I dont know who shes mated to, how do we know that dad is a BSH or blue?


The ad says so.



> and to ask that much money a WEEK before shes due to give birth, the stress caould cause her problems :nonod:
> 
> couldnt she have not mated her or neutered her or sold her after she mated her if she was in such need??
> 
> but I guess that £££ come first


O I agree entirely. IF circumstances changed that suddenly, or the mating was accidental, surely the thing to do is put out a plea for rescue, not try to get silly money for the cat 

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

2lisa2 said:


> i emailed her this morning an havent heard a thing i wouldnt pay that kind of money i havent got it plus i wouldnt have a clue what to do i hope to god someone with a load of money an a heart of gold takes her but i doubt it


If she can't sell her for the money she wants, and she really does want her out of the way, she will be reducing the price rapidly soon enough and taking one of us up on our offer. But there may easily be someone out there who sees the cat as an investment. It may even be that the buyer ends up on here in a couple of weeks time asking why the kittens have died 

Liz


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a really sad situation. Like most people, and especially these days, we just couldn't find the £500, plus fuel, plus the possible huge veterinary expense if things went wrong. Some years ago, when many of the cat clubs were an awful lot richer than they are now, money could (and *did*, as I've first hand knowledge of that) come from a club's welare fund which this sort of thing (though very uncommon at that time). Unfortunately, those days are gone

Ultimately, I think it might be more beneficial to lobby Pets4Homes NOT to accept ads offering pregnant animals for sale. The owners will doubtless take their ads elsewhere but I, for one, would feel more comfortable about using this site which is so closely connected with P4H


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lizward said:


> If she can't sell her for the money she wants, and she really does want her out of the way, she will be reducing the price rapidly soon enough and taking one of us up on our offer. But there may easily be someone out there who sees the cat as an investment. It may even be that the buyer ends up on here in a couple of weeks time asking why the kittens have died
> 
> Liz


i hope its the latter an she takes someone on here up on their offer


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> It's a really sad situation. Like most people, and especially these days, we just couldn't find the £500, plus fuel, plus the possible huge veterinary expense if things went wrong. Some years ago, when many of the cat clubs were an awful lot richer than they are now, money could (and *did*, as I've first hand knowledge of that) come from a club's welare fund which this sort of thing (though very uncommon at that time). Unfortunately, those days are gone
> 
> Ultimately, I think it might be more beneficial to lobby Pets4Homes NOT to accept ads offering pregnant animals for sale. The owners will doubtless take their ads elsewhere but I, for one, would feel more comfortable about using this site which is so closely connected with P4H


yeah i cant understand the amount of times you see ads like this. Ive reported loads before, but then you have that awful dread that if they arent allowed to advertise them, and they are that desperate to get shot, they will  it probably not a nice way

in this case i reckon they know exactly what could happen, that they could end up with massive fees and a load of kittens no one will buy for the price they are asking.

This is the reason why there should be licenses to own pets, never mind breeding


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> It's a really sad situation. Like most people, and especially these days, we just couldn't find the £500, plus fuel, plus the possible huge veterinary expense if things went wrong.


Thankfully we are in a position where we could, but I wouldn't.

Feel very sorry for the cat, but paying for her just encourages them to sell another like this, it's just a way of making a cat more "sale worthy" if you ask me. Same as the way people are selling pregnant dogs.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no reply as yet


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She hasn't replied to me either. Of course she probably won't reply to anyone who isn't offering the money. She could even be lurking on here reading what we are all saying about her.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> She hasn't replied to me either. Of course she probably won't reply to anyone who isn't offering the money. She could even be lurking on here reading what we are all saying about her.
> 
> Liz


thats what I thought, no reply so im off to bed, just pray that someone who gives to hoots buys her then but I doubt it


----------

